# Hi everone!



## etneb (Mar 19, 2009)

newbie from norway  just found out i have diabetes 2 after having removed most of my pancreas. have a lot to learn!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi etneb, and welcome! I visited Norway a few years ago - absolutely beautiful country!


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2009)

hi etneb and welcome


----------



## carolyn (Mar 19, 2009)

*Welcome*

Hi etneb. Welcome and don't be shy in asking any questions we are here to help if we can.
Carolyn
________
Landlords Insurance Forums


----------



## kojack (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the support board


----------



## etneb (Mar 21, 2009)

tank you...and welcome back!


----------



## etneb (Mar 21, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## etneb (Mar 21, 2009)

carolyn said:


> Hi etneb. Welcome and don't be shy in asking any questions we are here to help if we can.
> Carolyn


well...as i said, i have a lot to learn...seems i have misunderstood, today i learned that i have diabetes 1, not 2 as i said in my intro...to be honest, i'm not really sure


----------



## etneb (Mar 21, 2009)

kojack said:


> Hi and welcome to the support board


thank you, this seems like a very good forum!


----------



## etneb (Mar 21, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi etneb, and welcome! I visited Norway a few years ago - absolutely beautiful country!


i meant to say - welcome back to norway some time    lol    forgot the quote!


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Mar 23, 2009)

Dear etneb,

Welcome, I think you will find this forum is a great support. I can understand your confusion regarding the type of diabetes you have since you only have part of your panceas.

Regards Dodger


----------



## rubymurry (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Etneb!
Welcome to our message board.
You'll find lots of info cuopled with advice from this board.
Take care


----------



## rubymurry (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi etneb!!
Welcome to our message board,
You'll find there is alot of support coupled with advice with the use of this board.!


----------

